# What is the best way to debark a log



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

i have several large logs that are just a pinch big for my saw if i can get the bark off they will fit.:furious: what is a good way to get the bark off of a log?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I use a draw knife or a spud or a log wizard. Depends on the log and the bark.


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't you know that de-barking a dog is inhumane?

 Never mind.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

They make shock collars and spray collars to break them onery barking dogs of that habit. Oh! But you said logs.:icon_rolleyes:

You've got a LM2000? Take the blade off then set your guide roller and sight down the log to get an idea where you need to remove material. Use your chainsaw to make a verticle (compared to the deck) cut to the inside of the guide roller to let it clear. Then make a horizontal cut just below the guide roller. You should end up with a right-angled pie piece removed from end to end. Typically this will only require 1-3" deep cuts. If required, repeat for the other guide roller. With the blade still removed, roll the head over the log and check for clearance end to end. If everything is fine then install the blade and remove that slab then turn the log. Usually this only has to be done for the first side but some big logs require a bit on the second opening face.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks for the advice. i was looking at the LM2000 but in the end i got the deal of a life time buying a used woodmizer LT15. will the technique work for the WM?


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

greg4269ub said:


> thanks for the advice. i was looking at the LM2000 but in the end i got the deal of a life time buying a used woodmizer LT15. will the technique work for the WM?


Yes.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Take a deep breath and jump?


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

If the bark is semi-loose, i use my plastic wedge to pry it off.Otherwise i just run the chainsaw or small drawknife down it.


----------

